# Microsoft word 2000 cd key



## jwalls (Aug 15, 2004)

hey my name is josh and i need help i hav reports for college and i lost my cd key for microsft word 2000 i hav windows xp home edition i need it fast cnau help me. I thru all my cases and stuff aways wen i moveed and stuff i need plz contact me bak asap thanku josh.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

download Belarc advisor from here http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_description/0,fid,8078,RSS,RSS,00.asp and in it you will be able to find your key


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Dont think Belarc (its called Everest now, by the way) will do it, sorry.

Office 2000 apparently encrypts the key, unlike earlier versions.

Magic Jellybean finder apparently does not work on Word/Office 2000 either.

However Microsoft will provide it under some circumstances.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I thought that everest looked familiar I downloaded it the other day


----------



## spikefan (Aug 17, 2003)

is the key embedded in the disc in a read me file?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The key is conviently supplied on the disk cover for legal versions of Office.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The key is NOT contained on any file on the CD.

Think about it - that would require a unique pressing for every CD.


----------



## dude189 (Dec 8, 2003)

If you cannot find the CD key, maybe you could write your reports on the free OpenOffice.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

dude189 has about the best answer so far.


----------

